# STOLEN: Paddle Bag w/Werner Shogun and Carbon Powerhouse!



## RiverWrangler

Somebody thought it would be funny if they stole my paddle bag w/ a bunch of gear and two paddles in it, out of my car the night before I'm leaving for the Washington DC. I doubt it was a paddler so I'm expecting this stuff to turn up on Craigslist or Ebay or even maybe on here. Right now I'd like to meet this person and strangle them. The only reason I agreed to go and visit my family in law for 10 DAYS was because I was going to get to bring my paddling gear and hit Great Falls or whatever else was running in the area. Now I am screwed. This is what was stolen.

- Werner Bent Shaft Shogun 194
- Werner Bent Shaft Carbon Powerhouse 194
- Kokatat GMER Dry Suit Blue
- Snap Dragon Amortex Skirt
- Astral Green Vest Red
- NRS Paddle Bag Red

I'm filing a police report right now, but if anyone sees this stuff on the web for sale please post here so I can pretned I am going to buy this stuff back, go meet this person and beat them senseless, tie them to a tree in their underwear and turn them in as sex offenders so they most definitely get raped in prison.


----------



## duncleston

That. SUCKS. Doubt you're hurting for backup gear, Evan, but you're more than welcome to my stuff 'til you get yours back. Never mind the aroma. I'll be around until Friday. 970-481-1836.

Duncan


----------



## Force

Sorry to hear about Evan. 

So since you won't be able to fly into DC anyway why don't you change your ticket to SeaTac lets go get sum goods. A warm front just came in and a lot of things are running. I've got extras of everything, could wrangle a LL boat and your Nichole could hang out with my Nichole. That being said my truck does need a little work, are you good with a wrench?


----------



## JCKeck1

That's quite a list of gear. So bummed for you....


----------



## Awoody

I hope you find that dickless, piece of shit. Sorry to hear about it dude.


----------



## tallboy

crazedlist.org : search craigslist like a madman

you probably know about this by now, but if not it will help you find it hopefully. you have to adjust your browser setting to make it work but it is bad ass. good luck, thieves suck.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

That _really_ sucks dude. Sorry man. If you find them, bring me and Jessi with you-I will beat them senseless and Jessi will make sure they get the raping. If you wanna borrow anything hit me up.


----------



## fred norquist

Evan, That is such a bummer! I'll keep an eye out for you man. Hopefully the person who stole it will get a nice karma kick in their ass. Or better yet, maybe a real ass whoopin! I know I wouldnt hold back if i found someone stealing my kayak gear.


----------



## fred norquist

and i agree with leif, come to the nw!


----------



## bobbuilds

Where do you live? I think ft collins but not sure, countryside ish? or old town? I don't know who took it but would bet you could narrow it down a little and get your gear back.

Call rma or prkac. i dont think prkac is open but i know but rma is, also heads up to the 2 pawn shops just down from rma. tell them about it, the perp might go in w/ it. tons on MH's out on taft hill north closer to la farge. give me a location and ill try and help.

peace


----------



## bobbuilds

also give the Mountain shop a heads up, they don't do paddle gear anymore but they still list in the phonebook. might help.


----------



## xkayaker13

hey man,

Sorry to hear; I know that shit sucks. I've been robbed 3 times in the last three years, and it's starting to get old. 

Checking craigslist and ebay are certainly good bets, but also make sure you give a detailed police report including the product's serial numbers. When someone wants to sell an item at a pawn shop, the manager of the store is required to enter the serial number into the police's computer database. I got my mountain bike back using this technique 6 months ago, although I think it was also helpful that the guy was trying to sell 10 other bikes at the same pawn shop.

Best of luck.


----------



## RiverWrangler

Thanks for all the love brothers. I'm in Old Town FC Bob.

Got my police report in and wish I could come to the PNW instead and paddle with Leif and Fred. Looking at coming out in April or May though for sure. Wigston's brother is on the Penisula so mayeb get some action out there!

Happy Holidays! Hope everybody is having a better start to theirs than miine!... but you knows I got insurance too, so hopefully I can get this stuff covered.


----------

